# A question for woodworkers



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Can anyone provide a source for cocobolo wood in the area around Guadalajara? We were in the city on Saturday and did a little sniffing around, with no success. Also, as a side note, the traffic in Guadalajara, though not quite smooth, is much improved over the last two visits. Thank you Tundra Green!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

never heard of cocobolo but I googled it and see that it is also known as granadillo. We have lots of granadillo in Chiapas but it is the Mexican type that darkens a lot when it ages. I have some ceremonial jewelery made of granadillo and as it is very old it is very darl. I heard the one from Brazil remains red or retains its red tint.. so that maybe the one you are looking for.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

citlali said:


> never heard of cocobolo but I googled it and see that it is also known as granadillo. We have lots of granadillo in Chiapas but it is the Mexican type that darkens a lot when it ages. I have some ceremonial jewelery made of granadillo and as it is very old it is very darl. I heard the one from Brazil remains red or retains its red tint.. so that maybe the one you are looking for.


Thanks, I was unaware of the granadillo connection, maybe that will help in my search. As you surmised, I am looking for wood that will not darken so much that it hides the natural grain of the wood.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bodega said:


> Can anyone provide a source for cocobolo wood in the area around Guadalajara? We were in the city on Saturday and did a little sniffing around, with no success. Also, as a side note, the traffic in Guadalajara, though not quite smooth, is much improved over the last two visits. Thank you Tundra Green!


You are most welcome, but I don't know how I improved the traffic.


----------

